# Pedi Paws



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

Has anyone tried this new gadget?

https://www.officialtvwebsite1470.com/pedi-paws/index.asp?did=1470&phone=

I'm thinking about getting one but wanted to ask and see if anyone had tried it before I do.


----------



## ara28 (Feb 18, 2008)

I got one for my birthday and I'm still trying to desensitise my dog to it. He'll let me put his nail right up to the grinder thing but he does NOT like the noise that it makes and he looks at me like I'm insane....Hopefully he'll get used to it soon though. I haven't acutally been able to use it yet, but I'd assume it works alright.


----------



## harrise (Jan 9, 2008)

Well, if my dogs ever had nails long enough I would try it. But recently people have dumped two of them on me (the pedi paw things), and that makes me wonder...


----------



## LuvBoxers (Oct 30, 2008)

*I usually take mine to the vet, but they get so stressed out.*


----------



## PugChick (Nov 5, 2007)

LuvBoxers said:


> Has anyone tried this new gadget?
> 
> https://www.officialtvwebsite1470.com/pedi-paws/index.asp?did=1470&phone=
> 
> I'm thinking about getting one but wanted to ask and see if anyone had tried it before I do.


The motor is super weak and the guard really has no purpose. Just go get a regular dremel. I have a $20 cordless one from Wal-mart that does all I need it to do.


----------



## pugmom (Sep 10, 2008)

Mine works fine...its better on the smaller dogs...as yes the motor is kinda weak ..but I can make it work if I go slow w/my APBT

but I does the job...I like it much better then the clippers


----------



## Cheetah (May 25, 2006)

I just tried this last night on Eevee, who will let me do ANYTHING to her lol. It worked great! And I do like the guard since I'm inexperienced with using dremel tools on my dogs' nails. It costs the same as, if not less than some of the pet dremel kits out there now - $20.


----------



## Stray Cat (Dec 25, 2008)

PugChick said:


> The motor is super weak and the guard really has no purpose. Just go get a regular dremel. I have a $20 cordless one from Wal-mart that does all I need it to do.


Another vote here for the real deal Dremel. One of my co-workers got the PediPaws for her dog, a larger breed, and it just didn't do the trick. The motor was too weak, and the dog freaked out with whereas she does better with the real Dremel.

We tried it in our practice, too-- with the same result.

In short, it's a great idea, but not well-executed.


----------



## 2malts4me (Aug 23, 2008)

I bought one and spent a lot of time desensitizing the girls to it. I could turn it on and rub it along their backs, put it right up to their faces, lay it next to them while they napped, etc., and they had no problem with it at all. But, as soon as I tried putting it up to their nails they became the fastest draw in the west - they pulled back their paws so fast I was really surprised. 

Eventually, they let me try to use it, but it just seemed so clumsy to me - maybe because the girls are so small and that thing just seems so big and it was ackward for me to hold their paws and handle the thing. 

Not one to be turned off by similar things available on tv/internet I ordered the Pet Zoom Nail Groom - it just looked like it would be easier for me to handle especially with the grinder part being at the tip of the gadget. But, I placed my order almost two months ago and still have not received it - they haven't charged by account either. 

If I do eventually get it, I'll let y'all know if it works.


----------



## Sonn84 (Mar 29, 2008)

I had both the Pedi Paws and regular Dremel given to me for Christmas I tried them both. On my smaller dogs the Pedi Paws worked fine but on the bigger ones it took FOREVER and after 5 of the dogs the battery was dead. So I think I will stick to the regular Dremel for the dogs and the Pedi paws for my rabbit since it is quieter.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A big waste. My daughter got one despite me telling her not to waste her money. It's too weak to do much of anything, and that's using Duracel batteries. May as well flush that $20 down the toilet.

The MiniMite cordless is well worth the money, as is the Oster corded. I use the latter and in seconds, all four feet are DONE.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

My step-mother purchased it... So at least _I_ didn't waste my money! lol! And I shouldn't say it's a waste of money, it's just another weak gadget that is more like a "finishing" tool... Last weekend I clipped Donny's nails, just a quick clip as he didn't really need it, but I wanted him to be familiarized with me messing around with his paws... (He did great...) The "pedi paws", like I said, is a good "finishing" tool... It smooths out the nail after the clippers leave the nail rough and jagged... It's worth the money, but it's not really going to make your life simple. It would take entirely too long to sand and shape the nail with that thing, but it's worth having around to smooth out chips and rough edges.

But if there are better ones out there like poodleholic mentioned then by all means bypass "pedi paws"!!


----------



## moosegirl303 (Jan 1, 2009)

I hate the stupid thing! Its junk and I can't believe I wasted money on that stupid piece of junk!


----------



## WalkerDog (Jan 19, 2009)

PugChick said:


> The motor is super weak and the guard really has no purpose. Just go get a regular dremel. I have a $20 cordless one from Wal-mart that does all I need it to do.


I agree with this. I've heard of a bunch of inconvenient issues with these types of products, including the guard preventing full clipping (such as a sharp edge being left on the bottom of the nail, where the guard won't let you reach, and you can't remove the guard). I would also recommend just using a regular rotary tool. You can find an article on how to use it with your dog here.


----------



## kimel (Jul 9, 2008)

A co-worker bought one of these despite my telling her it was junk. She took it back and got a regular Dremel.

Elle took about two evenings of desensitization to the Dremel before she would let me do one nail. Then it was a whole paw and now will let us do all four paws in one session. 

I only wish I had known about this with my previous dog. That would have saved a LOT of trouble.


----------



## AgilityAddict (Nov 29, 2008)

Has anyone ever really watched the commercial for "Pedi Paws"?? For one, obviously the pedi paws isn't turned on when they are 'demonstrating' how its so easy to use, and how dogs don't mind it! And some of the dogs look so stressed. Theres a lab and a aussie that they "demonstrate" on, and their tongues are practically hanging down to the floor.


----------



## CharlieBrownDog (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks for the opinions, I was thinking about getting one.


----------



## heat_2008 (Feb 10, 2009)

Lol pedi paws. Let me tell you a funny but true story. I was at petco wondering the same thing you are as I stared at the cool blue box labeled "pedi paws". My curiousity overtook me and I decided to buy it, I take it up to the casheir and she looks at me and frowns. She says "I wouldn't buy this if I were you" she then went on to explain how it was loud and it really didn't work that well to file the nails. Now you know a product has to be a p.o.s when the store doesn't even want you to buy it.

Thats just my 2 cents tho.


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

I'm resurrecting this old thread:

My mother surprised me by ordering me a PediPaws from Amazon.com last week, it just came today and of course had to use it!

I've mentioned my complaints on here about Donatello's nails growing like weeds! I can't keep up with them; I clip them with clippers once a week then file them down with a nail-fail... That takes _forever_ to do! So I gave up the last couple weeks and have been paying for it dearly!

I just want to say, I think the PediPaws is great! I filed all his nails extremely short in a quarter of the time it took me to do it by hand! It wasn't *too loud* at all and I sat right here on the sofa.

I used it a few months ago at my father's house for a few minutes and it worked to file them so they weren't sharp... But I used it today to take off several centi-meters of length and it worked great!

I took him outside a little bit ago to "show-off his nails" : P lol! They're so short I can hardly hear a "clicking" noise when we walk on concrete.


----------



## Zion21 (May 21, 2009)

deege39 said:


> I'm resurrecting this old thread:
> 
> My mother surprised me by ordering me a PediPaws from Amazon.com last week, it just came today and of course had to use it!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the review. I was wondering if it actually worked as well as they say but I think im going to order it from amazon.com. Only company I really trust with my info lol


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

I use the clippers first, and smooth the nail down with the pedi-paw after on both my papillons, and both of my mother's pugs..it is much easier..the pedi-paw is waaaay too slow and the gaurd is useless.


----------



## Pickleisaminidaschi (Jun 25, 2008)

*I use one on all five of my dogs, it works great, but the nail *Dust* smells bad. I suggest doing it outside.*


----------

